# Double R (Red Ranger)?



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Can you post pics of the saddle you are looking at?

If the Double R brand you are talking about is what I call and RR saddle (where the first R is reversed), then they are not the same as a Red Ranger saddle. That is so far as I know. On the other hand they might be because I don't know all that much. LOL

I've heard nothing but good things about both brands. 

Red Ranger's have a logo that is in a circle, with the words Red Ranger Saddlery around the edge and a horse and rider in the center:













The RR logo is an oval with the 2 R's back to back, and a horse with rider coming out from center. Recently I bought a very used RR barrel saddle and am happy with it.


----------

